# Peed on my backpack



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Chanel is crate trained, so when I bring her home, I let her out. This morning I had to go to school to drop off sub plans, got back, fed her, took her out to go to the bathroom. So she is in my room with me while I am writing my essay, and I noticed that she climbed on my back pack...she was peeing







(very little though since she let loose outside already). How rude! What the heck is that all about? My back pack is in the washing machine right now, but sheesh...any ideas?









~Elegant


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I know how you feel. My kids sometimes decides to just poo whereever they want! Makes me so mad! They go potty inside and outside, but they know that the mean, evil mommy comes out of me when that happens. I know they know that it's wrong! That's why they ALWAYS do it when I'm not looking. Sneaky bastards!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

i take maxi for walks and he pee's on every freaking corner its like he forces himself too he use to do stuff like that i wonder if she saw you come home with the backpack and was trying to tell you she was angry for you leaving, when maxi use to have accidents i never yelled at him i just hoped that the day would come when he wouldnt do it anymore and he doesnt now...I just felt bad yelling at him and believe me there were plenty of times i wanted to scream but it takes patience!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

did you have a wee wee pad in your room? or are you training to go only outside? i know that sprite would pee on folded wee wee pads if she couldnt find a regular wee wee pad. one time, when we were moving--gruffi only goes potty outside---and my mom wasnt paying attention to him, and he got the large roll of plastic that the movers left behind, UNROLLED it, and peed. he's so smart!!

so i think she was trying to find some place to pee...and she knows she's not allow to pee on the carpet.


----------



## dazzlingmeohmy (Sep 2, 2004)

:wacko: I had a cat pee on my backpack once, it was not a good experience! Anyway, I am training my puppies to go outside only, and I was having an amazing time, until last night,







Delilah peed on the floor in my room four times in about a half hour. But she is only a weedle baby. *shrug* Maybe your baby is trying to show you that she is the boss, or that you need a new backpack.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

When I was in grade school our family dog pooped on one of my classmate's backpack. It was pretty gross. The dog kind of had diarrhea.







But I wasn't really made, I didn't really like the girl.







She was $itch.

My aunt, uncle & cousin stayed over night on Saturday. I have an inflatable bed like the aerobed and we were blowing it up. Lexi goes trotting onto the bed and pees on it. We didn't even notice. One of my cousins was like there's a wet spot on the bed.







It was my fault though because we had not taken her out in a couple of hours. Oh, well. That is her first accident in almost a month.







So I am not counting it as a accident since it was my fault.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Just to clarify a bit, I took her out, she peed, then I brought her back in. 10-15 minutes later, she's peeing on my back pack...brand new back pack by the way!!!











> _Originally posted by Maxismom_@Sep 20 2004, 08:53 AM
> *i wonder if she saw you come home with the backpack and was trying to tell you she was angry for you leaving<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=9591*


[/QUOTE]

I do leave and am gone all Saturday from 8am - 5pm, and I use that exact backpack. My boyfriend stays home and takes care of the dogs...but, he's not me  I think she is one angry santa (got that from a radio DJ). 



> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Sep 20 2004, 10:13 AM
> *did you have a wee wee pad in your room?  or are you training to go only outside?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=9602*


[/QUOTE]

I am trying to train her to go outside only. And she has been excellent, up until now. Little stinker







. She just looked up at me while she was doing it like there wasn't a problem or anything. And I agree, I think she was trying to find a place to pee that wasn't on the floor (I have hardwoods). Doctorcathy, you had me cracking up with the rolled up plastic...how cute was that? :lol: 



> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Sep 20 2004, 12:35 PM
> *When I was in grade school our family dog pooped on one of my classmate's backpack.  It was pretty gross.  The dog kind of had diarrhea.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Now that is classic














:lol: 

Thanks for the laughs and input you guys...

~Elegant


----------

